# Gas/Oil mixture ratio calculator, revisited.



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

There's a phone app for that now... many actually. Been using this one, very intuitive and easy to use, and does both metric and imperial.

Android: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ratio.castrol&hl=en

I-stuff: https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/castrol-2tratio/id812548191?mt=8

Do like.* ccasion14:
*


----------



## snowblower90 (May 3, 2017)

Those look great Yanmar Ronin. I have been using this 2 stroke mix calculator which doesn't require any app downloads


----------



## snowblower90 (May 3, 2017)

This is a great 2 stroke mix calculator if there is an amount you can't find on the chart


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Or for those who don't carry around gadgets with apps,like myself,just divide 128(ounces in a gallon) by any mix-ratio number,and you wind up with the number of ounces of oil per gallon:

20:1 128/20=6.4 ounces
32:1 128/32=4
40:1 128/40=3.2 
etc.,etc.,.....

Myself,I go an even easier route.I buy one 2.6 OZ bottle of ALCO's Multi-Ratio, Synthetic No-Smoke 2-stroke oil,dump it in a gallon of gas and use it in any air-cooled engine-regardless of mix-ratio.Been using it for seven years now,never had a problem with it.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

This is all I use.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, most of the bottles are marked by their built-in gage and most equipment is now 50:1, isn't it?


----------



## BillE (Jan 23, 2017)

Mike C. said:


> Or for those who don't carry around gadgets with apps,like myself,just divide 128(ounces in a gallon) by any mix-ratio number,and you wind up with the number of ounces of oil per gallon:
> 
> 20:1 128/20=6.4 ounces
> 32:1 128/32=4
> ...



Thanx for this! I had completely forgotten about that 'trick' (old age strikes again).
Bill


----------

